# Rocks That Are Bad For Tortoise Enclosures?



## KaijuEmily (Mar 25, 2016)

I read somewhere before i got my tort that certain minerals were bad for tortoises....Beak growth? Shell growth? 
What kinds of rocks should i avoid???
I like to collect smooth flat rocks for Artemis. But im worried about this guys! I was looking at a piece of really pretty granite, but then i remembered that i wanted to ask the members here about this issue!!!


----------



## KaijuEmily (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh yeah, i live within sight of the beach, so this is important for me to figure out!


----------



## dmmj (Mar 25, 2016)

I am unaware of any minerals that are bad for tortoises. if certain rocks are softer and Flaky the Tories may chew on them and swallow it but beyond that as long as it's too big to swallow it should be ok.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2016)

Rocks collected from the beach may be too salty for a tortoise enclosure????

Rocks or pebbles that can fit into the tortoise's mouth should be avoided, as he may try to swallow them.

I haven't heard about certain minerals being bad for tortoises, sorry.


----------

